
Show HN: WhereToBuyCrypto.co – Straight and to the point  no chaser - scottatmu
https://www.wheretobuycrypto.co
======
scottatmu
Project: WhereToBuyCrypto.co

WTF Did I Build It: Honestly, for selfish reasons. I'm in tons of crypto
private chats and follow a good number of crypto Twitter people, and on a
daily basis would see suggested cryptocurrencies to look into. Problem is that
not all coins / tokens are available on every exchange and finding out this
information was time consuming. Thus I created WTBC.

WTBC is straight and to the point. Enter in the cryptocurrency name or symbol
and the website will spit out all the exchanges it is currently available on.

Again, since this really was for my personal use I tried to make the design as
simple (and plain) as possible.

But now I'm turning to the HN community to help me take my selfish personal
project to the next level. What can I do to improve WTBC that would make it
easier for you to use?

------
cbetti
You've found a nice focus with this search engine: the relationship between a
currency and the exchanges which trade it.

Don't dilute the engine's purpose with "reviews of exchanges," etc. Instead,
exploit the relationship to it's fullest potential.

Two ideas for you: * Currencies "coming soon" to an exchange * Volume on
exchange by currency * Decreasing trade volume on exchange warning by currency

~~~
scottatmu
Thanks for the awesome suggestions.

Coming Soon - On my list Volume - On my list now! Decreasing Trade Volume -
any suggestions on how to notate it?

------
laflame
You're just a few steps away from building an arbitrage platform.

Why not create a spin-off site and make arbitrage trading easier for people?

~~~
scottatmu
Interesting idea. Could actually build that semi-inside this website as well.

------
eecks
no xrb?

~~~
scottatmu
It is listed ... [https://www.wheretobuycrypto.co/cryptocurrency/xrb-
raiblocks...](https://www.wheretobuycrypto.co/cryptocurrency/xrb-raiblocks/)
... were you having trouble finding it on the website?

